# Black filler cap



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Just taken off the silver 4 rings badges from bonnet and boot lid from my 3 week old TTS. Got black ones from ebay to replace them. I hate chrome on cars so what options do I have to mod the last remaining silver item, the filler cap?

Saw a carbon one on ebay a few months ago but looks like a one off and now sold.

So firstly how easy is it to take off? Presumably you need to remove the filler hose to the tank, then there is the locking mechanism and it's cable and wiring. Then are the 6 bolts real to hold it on the body work or are they just dummy and it's fixed some other way?

Anyone taken it off and painted it? Anyone carbon wrapped it? Anyone else selling carbon ones?


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

A number of folks have painted it satin black in place, with judicious body-shielding preparation.

Tag Motorsport has an OEM filler assembly that they professionally paint black, but pricey as you would expect.

https://tagmotorsports.com/audi-tt-ttrs ... oor-8s-mk3


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

At a cool £350.00 you'd have to be sure it was chip proof paint.


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Wrapped the filler caps on both my previous and current car - no issues with chipping...did the TT logo in blue to match the car.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. Never thought of painting it in place, that's well brave!! Will file the Tag Motorsport ref for future consideration if nothing else comes up. No experience of wrapping but worth considering.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Would seem a tricky item to wrap and I bet getting it into the recesses of those fake bolt heads is a PITA.
After carefully masking the bodywork around it painting would seem a much easier option. But before painting you'd have to sand it down first and that means there's no going back. Unlike wrapping where you can always peel it off afterwards. :?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

chelspeed said:


> Just taken off the silver 4 rings badges from bonnet and boot lid from my 3 week old TTS. Got black ones from ebay to replace them. I hate chrome on cars so what options do I have to mod the last remaining silver item, the filler cap?
> 
> Saw a carbon one on ebay a few months ago but looks like a one off and now sold.
> 
> ...


Have you got photos of the black rings on your car?


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

To give you an idea


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Front and rear - badges from EBay


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChritianTTS said:


> To give you an idea


That filler cap does look very nice. When can you come round and do mine.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> ChritianTTS said:
> 
> 
> > To give you an idea
> ...


Absolutely. Can I be next in the queue after ZephyR2?


----------



## andy71_lh (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if Plasti Dip would work, and has anyone tried it ?

ie.


----------



## energie (Mar 22, 2017)

ChritianTTS said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> To give you an idea


i painted it in black gloss


----------



## ChritianTTS (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks good - like the all black look!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

energie said:


> ChritianTTS said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


That looks very good. Neat job.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8S-Fi ... SwGFpZ04WP


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

ChritianTTS said:


> To give you an idea


Brilliant, and just the colours I'm looking for


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Lot of nice work there.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

chelspeed said:


> Just taken off the silver 4 rings badges from bonnet and boot lid from my 3 week old TTS. Got black ones from ebay to replace them.


How did you take them off, were the replacements easy to fit?


----------



## Cale262 (Aug 18, 2017)

There's a fellow in Germany that offers a black or OEM colour matched fuel door for less then I could buy the parts from the dealership, ~200€. He also does all the other badges, right now I'm just waiting on all the colour matched badges and fuel door. Anyway, you can find him on Facebook as "Blackbadgez" and he does excellent work.


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

energie said:


> i painted it in black gloss


Was the fuel cap difficult to remove in the first place? I'd spray or wrap mine if it's a handy job


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's very easy, a bit more tricky at reassembling...
better to paint it, the wrapping adhesion around the TT mark is very difficult


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> it's very easy, a bit more tricky at reassembling...
> better to paint it, the wrapping adhesion around the TT mark is very difficult


Might give it a bash then if it's easy enough to remove. Defo think black with silver bolts will look better on my grey car


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> it's very easy, a bit more tricky at reassembling...
> better to paint it, the wrapping adhesion around the TT mark is very difficult


In areas like that you use 3M Primer 94. Looks a bit like PVA and dries clear, paint the bits you think are going to be difficult with it, let it dry, apply the film, waft a heat gun over it so it relaxes and burnish it down, sticks like the proverbial then to the extent you really don't want to be changing your mind.


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

b1ggles said:


> In areas like that you use 3M Primer 94. Looks a bit like PVA and dries clear, paint the bits you think are going to be difficult with it, let it dry, apply the film, waft a heat gun over it so it relaxes and burnish it down, sticks like the proverbial then to the extent you really don't want to be changing your mind.


I have 3m gloss black at home and a heat gun and wrapping tools etc. If it messes up at least painting is a second attempt. My main concern was whether the fuel cap would be a nightmare taking off and refitting at home.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

too complicate for a wrap-beginner like me, without considering how to apply on bolts heads...
much easier for me applying a primer, 2 layers of paint, 2 of layers of transparent and job done!



b1ggles said:


> In areas like that you use 3M Primer 94. Looks a bit like PVA and dries clear, paint the bits you think are going to be difficult with it, let it dry, apply the film, waft a heat gun over it so it relaxes and burnish it down, sticks like the proverbial then to the extent you really don't want to be changing your mind.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

absolutely not, it's 5-min job, just pay attention when reassembling the cap inside its frame



ScottieW said:


> I have 3m gloss black at home and a heat gun and wrapping tools etc. If it messes up at least painting is a second attempt. My main concern was whether the fuel cap would be a nightmare taking off and refitting at home.


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> absolutely not, it's 5-min job, just pay attention when reassembling the cap inside its frame


Excellent, it's been added to the list of "things to do"


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> too complicate for a wrap-beginner like me, without considering how to apply on bolts heads...
> much easier for me applying a primer, 2 layers of paint, 2 of layers of transparent and job done!


With you on the bolt heads, but the name part would be easy. Heating would do most of it, as long as it's good quality film it crazy how much it stretches and then shrinks back when you heat it again.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Its a wrap










I agree paint is a better long term option.

Denso


----------



## ScottieW (5 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Its a wrap
> 
> View attachment 492608
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic. I want to do same and leave the bolts and "TT" silver.


----------

